# Putting Pork Bone in Red Sauce? Help!



## Mylegsbig (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey guys gonna try something new today with my sunday sauce.

gonna use 1/2 Ground Beef 1/2 Spicy Italian Sausage instead of beef/pork

also, i want to put a bone in it to give it flavor.

What type of a bone should i buy? My girlfriend says there is something called a Soup Bone.

Also, do i brown this bone in olive oil before i add it to my sauce?  Can this bone simmer for 2 hours? That is how long i simmer my sauce.

Also, do i have to use "neck bone"

that just sounds disgusting.

Please help me add a bone into my sunday sauce for flavor?

I know absolutely nothing about this so i have no problem talking down to me every detail.

thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 15, 2006)

Pork neck bones would be very good. Pull the meat off after cooking and add to the sauce. We had Italian neighbors one time and she used a lot of spareribs in her sauces.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 15, 2006)

browned in olive oil?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 15, 2006)

ttt... okay i got something called pork spare ribs... should i brown these in olive oil or roast them in the oven before i put them in my sauce?

how many rib bones should i use?  i got like half a pound...


----------



## mudbug (Apr 15, 2006)

you can throw them in raw if you want, or brown first.  either way works.  amount to use depends on how much meat you want in your sauce - are you looking just for meaty flavor? use fewer bones.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 15, 2006)

im using 1 1/2 pounds of meat in my sauce.

These bones im throwing in are just for flavor - im not going to eat the meat off of them


----------



## mudbug (Apr 15, 2006)

OK.  so fish out the bones and meat when your sauce is done.  I'd save the meat to eat another day, though.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 15, 2006)

alright im gonna just eyeball it...and yeah im gonna brown em in olive oil


----------



## mudbug (Apr 15, 2006)

go for it, dude.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 15, 2006)

Instead of putting a pork bone, render some pancetta instead and use that as the base along with the other meats. 

Another option would be to use a piece of tasso ham.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 15, 2006)

Iron the pork spareribs are already bought but i will try your suggestion in the near future.  by render do you just mean cook like bacon?


----------



## ironchef (Apr 15, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Iron the pork spareribs are already bought but i will try your suggestion in the near future. by render do you just mean cook like bacon?


 
Yeah, and use the oil from the pancetta for the sauce. You can use regular bacon too. That's how traditional bolognese sauce was made.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 15, 2006)

awesome.  great idea.

i can get real pancetta i'll use that.


----------

